# Clutch pedal stuck to floor?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not mine, but I stopped on the M1 tonight to help out a fellow TT driver who had broken down a few hundred yards from a slip road. It turn out the the clutch pedal stayed rooted to the floor but could be pulled back forward and I could feel the spring resistance. The pedal itself was intact and not the usual weld failure. Some bits of plastic had fallen out onto the floor.

AA was on the way but I put his mind at rest by saying its a common TT problem!! :?

What was the likely problem.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its the clutch master cylinder or slave cylinder :wink:

happened to me a couple of years ago


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Id say it was the clutch pedal as the black platic is the guide for it that wouoldnt snap if it was slave or master cylinder


----------



## Spir0s (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a similar problem - the scary thing is I drive to work every day, had a perfect drive in until about a mile to go, the clutch gets stuck to the floor. Pulled it up and managed to get to work, but car was un-drivable after that. As soon as I switched on the engine, the clutch pedal would get sucked down - even in neutral.

Got the car towed to base, and the garage looked at it. All in all it cost £1200 parts, labour and vat. Needed a new slave cylinder (it had exploded), flywheel (slave had leaked brake fluid into the flywheel), clutch assembly (also contaminated somehow) and of course brake fluid re-charge. Pics available on request - PM me. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plastic bits on floor normally means pedal weld has broken, new pedal minimum. Master cylinder pushrod may also be bent, because of weld failure, so may require replacement master cylinder..  
H.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you check the pedal and see the area of the weld from the footwell? Are there any pics? I'd like to check mine as i wouldn't want a huge bill


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Can you check the pedal and see the area of the weld from the footwell? Are there any pics? I'd like to check mine as i wouldn't want a huge bill


Yes you can remove the lower dash and check the end of the boxed section welded to the side of the clutch pedal with a torch, i checked mine a few weeks back and it was cracked so removed the pedal nd welded it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Access is very limited so may be difficult to check with pedal insitu..Here are pics of where it breaks.
H.


----------

